# Uniform Identification



## Scotsman (19 Feb 2008)

Attched are two photographs of my grandfather Alexander Macqueen. The first photo was probably taken in Canada about 1906. It is not known where or when the second photo showing Macqueen with two others was taken.
Both photos were posted on the 1914-1918 forum and after a lot of discussion it is thought that photo 1 shows grandfather wearing the uniform of the Canadian Grenadier Guards. I am seeking confirmation of this. I have had very little comeback on photo 2 which is understandable as the badges are very indistinct. Any ideas would be welcome.
I have no idea why my grandfather was in Canada but he was back in Edinburgh by around 1914 as I have another photo of him and his family with him in battledress uniform wearing sergeants stripes.


----------



## Haletown (19 Feb 2008)

I have some vague memory of Guards battalions having their tunic buttons arranged in groups according to their battalion number.  I think the Grens are 1st Battalion and the chap on the right has a single button arrangement on his tunic   . .

any Grens or Foot Guards around to correct my memory ?


----------



## Scotsman (19 Feb 2008)

Thanks Haletown. You will have noticed that one of my photos didn't attach. I will now try again
Scotsman


----------



## geo (19 Feb 2008)

the 1st picture shows a dark uniform, dark stripes and a black leather belt.... items I would attribute to a Rifle regiment.
I he was in Canada with the Grenadiers for picture No 2, there is a chance that he was with either the Victoria Rifles of Canada or, the Westmount Rifles.  Both regiments belonging to the Canadian Militia at the turn of the century.

Hard to tell from the size of the pictures though

WRT the 2nd picture I say it's the Grenadier Guards (from Montreal) but, it could possibly be the Princess Louise's Fusiliers out of Halifax or the Winnipeg Grenadiers.... not familiar enough with "flaming golf balls" err grenades.


----------



## davidk (19 Feb 2008)

In regards to the buttons, the CGG wears single-spaced buttons, the GGFG are double-spaced. This all goes back to their associated regiments in the UK, the Grenadier Guards and the Coldstream Guards.


----------



## Scotsman (20 Feb 2008)

Winnipeg Grenadiers looks likely as the solo picture was I think taken in Winnipeg.
Are there any service records available to check if this is correct?
I am posting the other photo to see if it will enlarge this time


----------



## geo (20 Feb 2008)

you can look up some of the WW1 and Boer war service records (enrollment & discharge) at the following site
http://search-recherche.collectionscanada.ca/ancestors/search.jsp?Language=eng

Look under the heading "military"

There might also be information in the war diaries for the same period.

Happy reading and good luck


----------



## geo (20 Feb 2008)

Note that the "what regiment" picture then will probably have something to do with the Royal Winnipeg Rifles.  A unit that still exists today.  They may have a unit historian that could help you with your research & possibly dig up additional pictures for you.

good luck


----------

